# Buying a Business - Business Immigration



## ChristineSutherland

I am selling a business that includes stock for just under $AU2000. It's certainly been very good to me and I'm willing to sell only to someone who is willing to learn the ropes and work hard.

This business can be run from Australia, or can be run from some other countries to build up prior to immigration as part of a business case for visa or residency.

Please send a private message and I will send the Executive Summary by return.


----------



## jj.sanjeev

ChristineSutherland said:


> I am selling a business that includes stock for just under $AU2000. It's certainly been very good to me and I'm willing to sell only to someone who is willing to learn the ropes and work hard.
> 
> This business can be run from Australia, or can be run from some other countries to build up prior to immigration as part of a business case for visa or residency.
> 
> Please send a private message and I will send the Executive Summary by return.


Hi

I am from Indian and interested in your proposal. Please send the details as mentioned by you at [email protected] com. Please also send the mode of payment.

Thanks.

Kind Regards,
Sanjeev


----------



## ChristineSutherland

Hi Sanjeev

Thank you, I'll message you as requested.

Best wishes
Christine


----------



## jj.sanjeev

ChristineSutherland said:


> Hi Sanjeev
> 
> Thank you, I'll message you as requested.
> 
> Best wishes
> Christine


Thanks Christine.

Regards,
Sanjeev


----------



## kanxiqi

*Yes, please send more info, thanks!*



ChristineSutherland said:


> I am selling a business that includes stock for just under $AU2000. It's certainly been very good to me and I'm willing to sell only to someone who is willing to learn the ropes and work hard.
> 
> This business can be run from Australia, or can be run from some other countries to build up prior to immigration as part of a business case for visa or residency.
> 
> Please send a private message and I will send the Executive Summary by return.


Yes, please send more info, thanks!


----------



## ChristineSutherland

kanxiqi, please pm me with your email address and I'll forward the ES as an attachment.


----------



## annalee_ledda

*Do you mean you are selling an immigration business?*

Hi Christine,

Do you mean you are selling an immigration business?

If so, i will be very interested. Please email me

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## ChristineSutherland

Hi Anna

It's a distribution business, which is why it's so immune to local economic conditions.

So it may not suit you if you're strictly interested in an immigration business, but would suit you very much if you have international contacts.

If you'd like the Executive Summary, please PM me with your email.

Best wishes
Christine



annalee_ledda said:


> Hi Christine,
> 
> Do you mean you are selling an immigration business?
> 
> If so, i will be very interested. Please email me
> 
> Thanks,
> Anna


----------



## annalee_ledda

*Immigration business*



ChristineSutherland said:


> Hi Anna
> 
> It's a distribution business, which is why it's so immune to local economic conditions.
> 
> So it may not suit you if you're strictly interested in an immigration business, but would suit you very much if you have international contacts.
> 
> If you'd like the Executive Summary, please PM me with your email.
> 
> Best wishes
> Christine


Hi Christine,

I might have misunderstood it when you said immigration business..

What kind of products are you distributing?Herbal ones?kind of mlm?

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## ChristineSutherland

Hi Anna

The products and devices are based on genetic biotech. I use the leveraged business model because it gives me the fastest growth. The rest is strictly Commercial-in-Confidence.

Regards
Christine


----------



## smith360

ChristineSutherland said:


> Hi Anna
> 
> The products and devices are based on genetic biotech. I use the leveraged business model because it gives me the fastest growth. The rest is strictly Commercial-in-Confidence.
> 
> Regards
> Christine


Leveraged business would be great, biotech is some what interesting field to be filled in business.


----------



## Ali Rezaeian

ChristineSutherland said:


> I am selling a business that includes stock for just under $AU2000. It's certainly been very good to me and I'm willing to sell only to someone who is willing to learn the ropes and work hard.
> 
> This business can be run from Australia, or can be run from some other countries to build up prior to immigration as part of a business case for visa or residency.
> 
> Please send a private message and I will send the Executive Summary by return.


Hi

I am Ali Rezaeian and living in Iran. I have my own business here on oil and gas activities. I've stablished this comapny since two years ago. The company has 11 satff and I am managing director of this company. We have a moderate annual income. For your information last year it was 400,000 USD approximately.
Now I am thinking about overseas opportunities. I investigated for come countries like Canada, New Zealand, Australia and keep my research for other countries. I found your massage and would like to know about your activities.
Please let me have your detailed informatin about this kind of business and how we can start together as partnership.

Warm regards,
Ali


----------



## ChristineSutherland

Hi Ali, congratulations on your success in business. Although we have trading agreements with over 51 countries, we don't currently have a trading agreement with Iran.

In case you have representatives or associates in other countries, you might like to review www.recruitmentheaven.com/executive-summary.pdf for a very brief overview of the business, including size, scope, strategy and potential.


----------



## HeverLeger

ChristineSutherland said:


> I am selling a business that includes stock for just under $AU2000. It's certainly been very good to me and I'm willing to sell only to someone who is willing to learn the ropes and work hard.
> 
> This business can be run from Australia, or can be run from some other countries to build up prior to immigration as part of a business case for visa or residency.
> 
> Please send a private message and I will send the Executive Summary by return.


Thanks man!


----------



## ChristineSutherland

I've placed the Executive Summary at www.lifeworks-group.com.au/executive-summary.pdf


----------



## mirzarizwan

ChristineSutherland said:


> I am selling a business that includes stock for just under $AU2000. It's certainly been very good to me and I'm willing to sell only to someone who is willing to learn the ropes and work hard.
> 
> This business can be run from Australia, or can be run from some other countries to build up prior to immigration as part of a business case for visa or residency.
> 
> Please send a private message and I will send the Executive Summary by return.


Hi, 
Iam Mirza,

Please send me complete detail of business and tell me how its useful in immigration, I am very interested in immigrate to Australia.
pls mail me : m r s b 5 5 5 @ h o t m a i l . c o m


----------



## ChristineSutherland

*Business migration*

Hi Iam

This business can be operated currently in 52 countries, and can be used to develop an independent income which is suitable for business migration.

Please see The High-Integrity Way to Make BIG Money for more information.

Best wishes
Christine



mirzarizwan said:


> Hi,
> Iam Mirza,
> 
> Please send me complete detail of business and tell me how its useful in immigration, I am very interested in immigrate to Australia.
> pls mail me : m r s b 5 5 5 @ h o t m a i l . c o m


----------



## creanolab

ChristineSutherland said:


> I am selling a business that includes stock for just under $AU2000. It's certainly been very good to me and I'm willing to sell only to someone who is willing to learn the ropes and work hard.
> 
> This business can be run from Australia, or can be run from some other countries to build up prior to immigration as part of a business case for visa or residency.
> 
> Please send a private message and I will send the Executive Summary by return.


Hi,
My name is Azam, 
I am interested on your offer.

I'm from Uzbkeistan, runnng business and recently start up IT company in Malaysia.
creanolab(dot)com

can u send me Executive Summary on that?

Skype: creanolab
email: azam(at)creanolab(dot)com


----------



## ChristineSutherland

Hi Azam

Please take a look at Build an Exciting Business Today! for a fuller description.

Best wishes
Christine



creanolab said:


> Hi,
> My name is Azam,
> I am interested on your offer.
> 
> I'm from Uzbkeistan, runnng business and recently start up IT company in Malaysia.
> creanolab(dot)com
> 
> can u send me Executive Summary on that?
> 
> Skype: creanolab
> email: azam(at)creanolab(dot)com


----------



## omega

Hmmmm….One doesn’t sell a good ongoing business, 2000 bucks stock..?


----------



## ChristineSutherland

*Ongoing business*



omega said:


> Hmmmm&#8230;.One doesn't sell a good ongoing business, 2000 bucks stock..?


This is possibly one of the best businesses available right now, given the entry point and the profit potential.

There is even a return guarantee on the stock so the risk is negligible.


----------



## vishalverma

Hi there,
If you want to get the appropriate value for your running business, you should get register at: http://www.businesses2sell.com.au/australia/qld/brisbane/ 
In this site many business owners are register their business for sale.


----------



## My private room

Why sell? Thanks


----------



## robin.shen

hi, christine:
pls consider don't sell it at the moment, if you need money to invest you pls contact me, I can find a lot of investers from china. at least keep your company, do 186/187 visa sponsor, I can help contact my clients for you.. why not? pls contact 0418368 737, facebook: robin yongbiao shen,email: shen at abrasydney dot com do au


----------

